# Guinea pig help!!! Injury?



## GuineaPig7 (Mar 17, 2012)

It looks like my guinea pig has something in his nose. When you try pulling it out it looks like he is in pain since he gives out a yelp. Anyone know what it can be?


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Is it bothering him all the time or just when you try and touch it? 
If in doubt always go to the vet asap


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Could be hay, they quite often get it stuck up there. But if he is yelping, it must be sore, so don't pull it out yourself, take him to the vet.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like a trip to the vet to me


----------



## GuineaPig7 (Mar 17, 2012)

He also likes to chew on the cage a lot ill wait a few days and see what happens, Could it be anything serious?


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

ON his nose, or IN his nose?

If it's in it is definitely a trip to the vet. It can be quite common as they spend alot of time foraging around on the floor. Strands of hay, bedding or small pellets such as wagg optimum have been known to get stuck up piggy noses.

If it is on, then it could be a small cut or something from chewing at the cage bars/hutch wires. It could also be something stuck in the hair that needs to be groomed out. Is he with another male and if it is stuck in the hair does it feel crusty or sticky?

If it is in his nose - VET.
If it is on his nose - keep an eye on it, possibly try giving it a small wash with a cotton pad and warm water.
If you are concerned - VET.


----------



## GuineaPig7 (Mar 17, 2012)

It is in his nose he doesn't seem to much concerned about it but when you touch it he lets out a yelp. How much would it cost for the vet to remove it?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

GuineaPig7 said:


> It is in his nose he doesn't seem to much concerned about it but when you touch it he lets out a yelp. How much would it cost for the vet to remove it?


Depends what it is. The vet might be able to spray some local aneathetic down its nose and remove it but you could be looking at anything from £20 onwards. That will be just for the consult.

Definatley wouldn't leave it though. something up its nose must be very irritating.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

GuineaPig7 said:


> It is in his nose he doesn't seem to much concerned about it but when you touch it he lets out a yelp. How much would it cost for the vet to remove it?


It really depends on the vet tbh. I had to take a piggy to the vet for dental work, 1 quoted me £100. Where I went to had been told that I fostered for a rescue so didn't charge consult and discounted the work so I only paid £18.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

It shouldn't be expensive. I would be surprised if its over the £20 mark. 

It obviously shouldn't be there, it will most likely cause an infection if left long enough and you'll have to pay for antibiotics and probably additional consultations. 

Guinea pigs are fragile littler creatures who dont speak to tell you their uncomfortable and as a pray animal they will try to hide their injurys or weaknesses. 

You should have taken him straight to the vets when you realised something was wrong with him.


----------

